# Including Partner in EOI for 189



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

Hey all,

I tried to search information regarding my queries in different forums but i couldn't find the desired information, so i thought why not just write all my queries at one place and lets hope i get answers to all of them.

Currently in my EOI while answering this question 
*Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?*
i selected *"NO"*, coz i was planning to invite my soon to be wife (marriage in October), later on after i get a bit settled if GOD willingly i travel to Australia.
But the increase in partner visa cost has made me reconsider this decision.

What i want to know is,

1. if i select yes as an answer to the above mentioned question and later on decide not to include my wife in the current visa application, would it effect my visa case?

2. if i don't change my selection from "NO" to "YES", But want to add my partner in my application, would that be allowed at the later stage after invitation is granted, and is there any difficulty as compared to, if i had selected "YES" from the start.

3. I don't want to claim partner points so what kind of assessment would i require for my wife's qualifications? 

4. Does she require to give ILETS examination as well?

5. What does "Non migrating partner" means?

6. What if i include her in my VISA application and we are both granted VISA :fingers crossed: but at first i want to go alone and then call her there after say 3 4 months will that be alright?

For now i think these are some questions which are bothering me and i am not sure what to do about them. I hope someone with experience can answer these questions and help me and others alike who have confusions of similar sort.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harisjd said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I tried to search information regarding my queries in different forums but i couldn't find the desired information, so i thought why not just write all my queries at one place and lets hope i get answers to all of them.
> 
> ...


I don't think that the mention of Yes/ No in the EOI has any significant relevance to the visa application. I guess they are just trying to determine the size and cost of your application should you get invited. I could be wrong though.

1. You can do that and I don't think it will affect in any way.

2. Yes, allowed, and again as #1 I think it will not affect anything. You could also file the EOI as Engaged if you are certain that your wedding would get done by the time you are invited + 59 days. In that case, file the EOI as Engaged, get married, and include your wife in the application as your migrating partner. This would be significantly cheaper than the partner visa option. And faster too (I've heard partner visa not only costs a lot but also takes around 18 to 20 months to be processed).

3. Don't want to claim partner points, then nothing required from her.

4. Not really. If she has studied her school and graduation from a college where the instructions were in English medium, then letters from those schools and colleges will do. Check this link: *How can I prove I have functional English?*

5. I think you meant "non migrating dependent". Don't really know the implication of this, but a quick search should help you with this query.

6. Yes, at first you can go and settle there, or even she can go alone and settle and you can join her later on. But, just ensure that both of you make it to Australia at least for a day before the Initial Entry Date mentioned on the grant letter. You must've heard about this as visa validation trip or IED.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

1- no
2- no problems as well
3- none
4- IELTS (not ILETS) 4.5 overall or a letter from her university stating that instruction of all subjects was in English
5- Means your wife and/or kids who are not joining you in this application. All dependents must be included either as migrating (PCC + Meds + fees) or non-migrating (PCC + Meds, no fee and no visa)
6- As long as she does not miss the first entry date on the visa, that will be fine.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I don't think that the mention of Yes/ No in the EOI has any significant relevance to the visa application. I guess they are just trying to determine the size and cost of your application should you get invited. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 1. You can do that and I don't think it will affect in any way.
> 
> ...




Hi KeeDa,

First of all thanks a lot for your detailed response.

1. So i should update my EOI and mark the answer as YES?

2. I already marked my relationship status as engaged, the point which is troubling me is the documentation that would be required to ensure we are legally married, i.e., updating the National Identity Card with my name endorsed in it, Same thing with passport and then the marriage certificate. These things might take up to 1 month and if i (hopefully) get invited on 6th July would it be feasible for me to complete all this in time?

4. She has completed her masters in psychology from Punjab University, Lahore. Would the english proficiency letter from the university alone would suffice or we have to go down the ladder and get it from all the institutes where she has studied.

5. Yeah meant "Non Migrating Dependent" 

6. Yes i have heard about that, a visit is required in the allotted time period to validate your visa.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- no
> 2- no problems as well
> 3- none
> 4- IELTS (not ILETS) 4.5 overall or a letter from her university stating that instruction of all subjects was in English
> ...



Hey,

Thanks for your response. 

4. Typo mistake  does only the university letter would do the job or i have to get english proficiency letters from her school college as well?
5. Thanks for clarifying this point.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Univ letter is enough


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harisjd said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> First of all thanks a lot for your detailed response.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, mark it. It would not change your points and thus your EOI date.

2. For DIBP, just the marriage certificate should suffice. Just in case, have marriage photographs/ album too, and if possible, open a joint account between you and your fiancee, fund it sufficiently for the marriage, jewellery, etc expenses and make sure that all the marriage related expenses happen in white and from this account. I've never heard about Australian visa processes requiring anything more than the marriage certificate, but some countries ask for these additional evidences. So, better to be known about them especially because at this stage you can plan accordingly. As for the name change- I don't know. Me and my wife decided not to have her name changed and we are applying with the same name that she has always had. However, note that these things can be taken care of while your visa is in process- what I mean is that you can apply with her old passport, and while the visa is processing (or even if it has been finalized), get the new passport with the new name and apply for a change of passport for her (using form 929 I suppose).

4. Not just the post-grad or masters study. This is what DIBP says:


> Completed all years of primary education *and* at least three (3) years of secondary education in an institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Yes, mark it. It would not change your points and thus your EOI date.
> 
> 2. For DIBP, just the marriage certificate should suffice. Just in case, have marriage photographs/ album too, and if possible, open a joint account between you and your fiancee, fund it sufficiently for the marriage, jewellery, etc expenses and make sure that all the marriage related expenses happen in white and from this account. I've never heard about Australian visa processes requiring anything more than the marriage certificate, but some countries ask for these additional evidences. So, better to be known about them especially because at this stage you can plan accordingly. As for the name change- I don't know. Me and my wife decided not to have her name changed and we are applying with the same name that she has always had. However, note that these things can be taken care of while your visa is in process- what I mean is that you can apply with her old passport, and while the visa is processing (or even if it has been finalized), get the new passport with the new name and apply for a change of passport for her (using form 929 I suppose).
> 
> 4. Not just the post-grad or masters study. This is what DIBP says:


Thanks once more. Few more things that i would like to know,

1. After the invitation and CO is assigned, will he/she ask for the medical and PCC or this is something that i should do while CO is assigned to my application?

2. I don't have payslips from my previous employees, are they necessary? joining letters and experience letters are there though. 

3. I never filed tax return but i can get the my tax return file from the current employer for the last 1.5 years would that be enough if it is something that is required?

4. While uploading the documents on immiAccount should they be original coloured scanned copies or notarised photocopies of the original?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harisjd said:


> Thanks once more. Few more things that i would like to know,
> 
> 1. After the invitation and CO is assigned, will he/she ask for the medical and PCC or this is something that i should do while CO is assigned to my application?
> 
> ...


#1- You can do PCC and Medicals prior to CO noticing them missing, or wait for her to notice it and ask for it. It all depends on whether you want a quicker grand or you are willing to wait a little more in return for a better IED. The IED usually (in most cases) is 12 months from your PCC, Medicals. So, some (like me) decide to go for the PCC and Medicals as late as possible (i.e. when CO requests them). If I had done them, say in June, then my IED would be somewhere around June-2016. If I wait for my CO to request for them, which is most likely to happen in August or even September, then my IED would most likely be Sep-2016. Just gives me a little bit more time to plan and arrange my validation trip.

#2- Have something ready in lieu of payslips should the CO request them. Like a single page salary certificate or something.

#3- Just like for #2, see for other possibilities to give your tax related information. Here in India, the government provides upto past 7 years worth of tax-paid certificates to be downloaded and these have worked equally well in lieu of the actual tax-paid receipt/ acknowledgement. See if there is something similar for you.

#4- Colour scanned copies if the document is coloured. If not, then get it certified and use a colour copy of this certified document. This is for the immiAccount though. Make sure that for ACS, everything is certified.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> #1- You can do PCC and Medicals prior to CO noticing them missing, or wait for her to notice it and ask for it. It all depends on whether you want a quicker grand or you are willing to wait a little more in return for a better IED. The IED usually (in most cases) is 12 months from your PCC, Medicals. So, some (like me) decide to go for the PCC and Medicals as late as possible (i.e. when CO requests them). If I had done them, say in June, then my IED would be somewhere around June-2016. If I wait for my CO to request for them, which is most likely to happen in August or even September, then my IED would most likely be Sep-2016. Just gives me a little bit more time to plan and arrange my validation trip.
> 
> #2- Have something ready in lieu of payslips should the CO request them. Like a single page salary certificate or something.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for the time being... lets hope i get invited on 6th july... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

hey guys,

I got invited today...


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> #1- You can do PCC and Medicals prior to CO noticing them missing, or wait for her to notice it and ask for it. It all depends on whether you want a quicker grand or you are willing to wait a little more in return for a better IED. The IED usually (in most cases) is 12 months from your PCC, Medicals. So, some (like me) decide to go for the PCC and Medicals as late as possible (i.e. when CO requests them). If I had done them, say in June, then my IED would be somewhere around June-2016. If I wait for my CO to request for them, which is most likely to happen in August or even September, then my IED would most likely be Sep-2016. Just gives me a little bit more time to plan and arrange my validation trip.
> 
> #2- Have something ready in lieu of payslips should the CO request them. Like a single page salary certificate or something.
> 
> ...



Ok so i got invited today. That was the good part now i have some more questions.

1. If i am not wrong, i now have 60 days to upload all my documents and submit the visa fees in order to validate my invite, right?

2. I am getting married in Oct 8th, while my invite expiry date is Sept 4th, and as i previously stated i want to include my wife in this application, hence how is that going to be possible since i will be submitting my visa fees and documents well before my marriage?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

That is what I was trying to tell you earlier- if you want to include your wife and can afford to wait, then delay a bit, lodge the EOI as Engaged and then the visa application as Married. I think you can still go ahead and add your wife later on in October. Check the immi website for the FAQ on this. But what if your case gets finalized before Oct and visa granted? Another option is to let this invite lapse in 60 days time and get invited again sometime around your marriage date.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> That is what I was trying to tell you earlier- if you want to include your wife and can afford to wait, then delay a bit, lodge the EOI as Engaged and then the visa application as Married. I think you can still go ahead and add your wife later on in October. Check the immi website for the FAQ on this. But what if your case gets finalized before Oct and visa granted? Another option is to let this invite lapse in 60 days time and get invited again sometime around your marriage date.


Thanks for the reply. Well in all honesty i wasn't expecting to get invite this month as i submitted EOI very close to the invitation round date. 

That is also the worrying part for me that what if everything gets finalised before October.

1. what if i let this invite expire, how would this effect my eligibility to get another invite? will it somehow push me down the pecking order due to me giving up on this opportunity?

2. i plan to submit my visa fees in late august, how long does it usually take for a CO to be assigned? and can i ask him / her to wait a bit so that i can get married and get proper documentation for wife?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harisjd said:


> Thanks for the reply. Well in all honesty i wasn't expecting to get invite this month as i submitted EOI very close to the invitation round date.
> 
> That is also the worrying part for me that what if everything gets finalised before October.
> 
> ...


1. It does not affect. You are considered equally among the other applicants. Also note that before the payment process, there is a 17 pages of online application forms that you fill, where again, you have to fill the marital status.

2. I don't think the CO will wait for your marriage. Never heard of. It takes anywhere between 40 to 60 days for the CO to be allocated.


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. It does not affect. You are considered equally among the other applicants. Also note that before the payment process, there is a 17 pages of online application forms that you fill, where again, you have to fill the marital status.
> 
> 2. I don't think the CO will wait for your marriage. Never heard of. It takes anywhere between 40 to 60 days for the CO to be allocated.


Well i did click the apply visa button in skill select and filled that 17 page application, haven't submitted it, but i am not very comfortable with the current situation. 

Quite confused now.:confused2: 

One thing that i noticed there was i didn't find any place to upload any document or is that something that is allowed after you have paid the visa fees?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

harisjd said:


> Well i did click the apply visa button in skill select and filled that 17 page application, haven't submitted it, but i am not very comfortable with the current situation.
> 
> Quite confused now.:confused2:
> 
> One thing that i noticed there was i didn't find any place to upload any document or is that something that is allowed after you have paid the visa fees?


You are right. The uploading part comes after you have paid the fees.
Since you filled the 17 pages- didn't you notice the marital status thing? I don't remember, but I think it is there somewhere. Also, post payment, I don't see any option to edit any information provided in those 17 steps. From what I know, any changes that you need to communicate with the department are done using some other PDF form. But, chances are that if you go ahead with the visa application now, CO will be allocated very well before your marriage, and s/he might not wait and put your application on hold until you get married. She might as well finalize it and give you the grant before your marriage- or at least sometime around that time. Also I assume you will take a week or more after your wedding to get the marriage certificate. With this application, it could be a near miss situation for your wife to be included.

Also worthwhile asking them via email about this scenario. [email protected]


----------



## harisjd (May 6, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> You are right. The uploading part comes after you have paid the fees.
> Since you filled the 17 pages- didn't you notice the marital status thing? I don't remember, but I think it is there somewhere. Also, post payment, I don't see any option to edit any information provided in those 17 steps. From what I know, any changes that you need to communicate with the department are done using some other PDF form. But, chances are that if you go ahead with the visa application now, CO will be allocated very well before your marriage, and s/he might not wait and put your application on hold until you get married. She might as well finalize it and give you the grant before your marriage- or at least sometime around that time. Also I assume you will take a week or more after your wedding to get the marriage certificate. With this application, it could be a near miss situation for your wife to be included.
> 
> Also worthwhile asking them via email about this scenario. [email protected]



Yes there was the marital status thing in one of those forms. I again mentioned her there as fiancé, while doing some research i have just found one way of adding a dependent in an already lodged visa that is by filling form 1436. I am not sure how much convenient that is. 

I have asked them questions, but since the updation of their website, they somehow are not responding to any queries or questions that is asked to them. i will email this on the above mentioned email address as well...


----------



## Zubair89 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi there, 

I am going to apply for 189 including my wife in the same application, we both are from pakistan and were engaged from last 3 years. In all these 3 years i visited pakistan just once but just because of cultural barrier we couldnt meet physically. But for all those 3 years we stayed in touch on phone/internet (can provide chat history,pics exchanged etc). All other family gathering used to happen on occasions like eid etc. 
Now back in July we did a nikah (legal marriage bound document in pakistan),while i was onshore it happened on phone. Now i have got all legal documents which proofs both of us husband/wife including marriage certificate and my name as a husband on her passport. 
So now i am going back to pakistan in september after filling my application and the marriage reception/ceremony will take place on 4th october (will provide pic afterwards). 
So please help me out and suggest if my application is going to be successful if not what do i need to do. thanks a million. 

Regards, 
Zubair


----------

